# Horse seems stiff in all legs, what is the culprit?



## clavoie (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello! My guy Moose seems lame all of the sudden. He is an 18 year old OTTB and hasn't had any lamness issues before. He seems to just be walking slowly and cautiously around the pasture like his joint are all just really stiff. There is no heat or swelling and he is kept barefoot. What could be the culprit and what can I do to make him for comrfortable? Thanks


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Lockjaw? Is it all four legs or just the front?


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

My 24 year old gelding just did that a few weeks ago, just sore all over, couldnt pin point a leg or foot. I gave him some bute for a couple days and then he was perfectly fine, how strange. I wonder if its the change in the evening temps.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

IF he's up on his tetanus, it could just be hard racing at an early age and the onset of arthritis, triggered by the cooler temperatures. Gonna need to baby him. =D


----------



## clavoie (Mar 27, 2012)

Jetson said:


> My 24 year old gelding just did that a few weeks ago, just sore all over, couldnt pin point a leg or foot. I gave him some bute for a couple days and then he was perfectly fine, how strange. I wonder if its the change in the evening temps.


I thought about the weather changes playing a role, and PLUS it has been really rainy here the past few days. 

I just got back from checking on him again, I moved him in our smaller dry lot and had him circle a few times around there at a walk and he tripped/stumbled a few times on his left front...but I still can't find anything "wrong" with his foot or leg


----------



## clavoie (Mar 27, 2012)

That was the other thought that entered my mind. Might be time to start him on a joint supplement. It might just be a game of wait and see and give him some time off


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Could be a back issue.. maybe got up or down wrong.. or fell when you did not see it.. turned too fast or something. 

Tetanus was my first thought.. is he UTD on vaccines?


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

Sure would be nice if they could talk and tell us whats wrong!!!


----------



## clavoie (Mar 27, 2012)

He is about 6 months over due for his tetanus...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Get the Vet.


----------



## clavoie (Mar 27, 2012)

Just found the vet records...his last tetanus was 1 year and 6 months ago


----------



## clavoie (Mar 27, 2012)

whoops double post


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Absolutely get the vet. It could be tetanus. The danger of that beast is that its most likely to get through a small puncture wound you dont even see or an innocent looking scrape or scratch than a deeper cut that bleeds a lot and gets cleaned and treated
Arthritis comes on slowly - creeps up on them but sudden chills can accelerate it - he might be candidate for winter stabling, he may just need a warm dry place to sleep. Wet weather causes more chills that dry colder weather. 
Are you in a Lymes disease area? The ticks that transmit it are active again at this time of year when it gets wetter but still not so cold. Lymes will also cause stiffness, pain, lameness and arthritic type symptoms. Your vet can blood test for it


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Are you in a Lymes disease area? The ticks that transmit it are active again at this time of year when it gets wetter but still not so cold. Lymes will also cause stiffness, pain, lameness and arthritic type symptoms. Your vet can blood test for it


 
That was my first thought. Ticks are so bad. I have had a mare contract Lymes. The onset was sudden and severe. Get the vet for sure.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Inga said:


> That was my first thought. Ticks are so bad. I have had a mare contract Lymes. The onset was sudden and severe. Get the vet for sure.


 Me too - my mare got Lymes soon after we got here and she has never been right since. I have her tested now and if the count is high she has to go on another course of anitbiotics but it seems to creep back. She has arthritic type symptoms that are sometimes barely noticeable and then can suddenly go really bad
I've also had 2 with erlichyosis (not sure if I spelt that right) and that knocked them down so fast it was scarey but at least they got over it quick


----------

